# Guitars people want way too much money for



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So have you ever had a time you wanted a guitar but the fella that wanted to sell was asking too much for. Well mines this lado . It started at $600 now tonight i decided to drop by and he talks about the lado saying $1200 at least . Like what is this man on. I think im going to a new place for used guitars.





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe he grossly underpriced himself, actually did research and corrected it.

But yeah, I definitely see people listing guitars for more than their usual market value. Maybe it's to "haggle" to market value so the buyer feels like they got a deal, maybe they really think someone's gonna buy it for that (sometimes they do), or maybe they didn't actually want to sell.

In any of those cases, I'm probably not the buyer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The magic of the internet is that sellers can always find a higher selling price for the same item somewhere, and buyers can always find a lower one somewhere.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Mid to late 80's Squier strats. Yes there are some good ones. I've had three of them, two were really good. But people are asking $1,000 or more. They are at best a $300 guitar. Even a really, really good JV strat is not worth more than a $1,000 as a guitar to actually play. You can pick up a really nice used American Strat for that which is a better guitar for daily use.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys want to see a bunch of over priced b brand guitars? visit craig's list delaware. it is the dirty butt crack of the instrument market.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LMGTFY


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That’s a really pretty Lado.

I had a Lado Super Falcon back in the 80s.

I was a fool to trade it off. It’s currently in the hands of a great player from my area who continues to gig it. I’m sure it has been refretted maybe more than once.

It was and is an exellent guitar.

I can’t offer any advice on the value of the semi in the original post but where did the $600 figure come from? Was this just a conversation tossing numbers around?

He probably researched and realized he was ripping himself off.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My good friend @laristotle has a guitar that looks quite similar...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Some guitars sit for weeks and weeks and some are gone in minutes.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I haven't had that scenario happen yet.. but I do see ridiculous prices all the time.. Usually on lower end guitars. Epiphone SG Specials and Squier Bullet Strats seem to often have an asking price of 30-50% more than they cost new.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Eventually, i think that with the lack of traditional woods that can legally be used these days, or available, USED guitar prices are going to rise dramatically, especially with a Rosewood fretboard. If you see something you like,..... in your best interest..... you might not be able to let it $LIP away.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It’s really offputting when a seller suddenly jacks the price during negotiations. If it was me, I’d walk away on principal unless I simply must have it, or the deal is still substantially good... I can’t help in your price evaluation though.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

i feel like you have been talking about buying this for the last year or more. 
If you want the guitar, make him an actual offer and have the cash with you.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Canadian made Lado guitars and basses are generally very high quality instruments, not to be confused with their over seas imports.

Regardless of asking price, you really need to decide if it is good value for you.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Some people are just stubborn and they would rather hang onto a guitar out of spite than sell it for what the market will bear. 
Those kind of people you do not want to do business with.
They're unreasonable.
Walk away.
There are other guitars.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> So have you ever had a time you wanted a guitar but the fella that wanted to sell was asking too much for. Well mines this lado . It started at $600 now tonight i decided to drop by and he talks about the lado saying $1200 at least . Like what is this man on. I think im going to a new place for used guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been in that situation quite a few times. Most of the time I don't pay strict attention to market value, but I get a range of what they are going for. Then I make a determination of how high I am willing to go and I stick to it. But there are other times I want the guitar regardless of price and will just get the best deal the guy(or gal) will give me. 

For me, it is all about how badly I want it. Some guitars are just outstanding guitars and if they call my name I buy them and sometimes I will pay 'too much'. Other times if they are great guitars, but don't look like contenders for a top spot in the stable I will only buy them if the price is right because I may not end up keeping it.

However I have never been in negotiation with someone and had them double the ask. I generally won't deal with people like that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> i feel like you have been talking about buying this for the last year or more.
> If you want the guitar, make him an actual offer and have the cash with you.


Yeah but its the first time if been there in like two or three years. And im not sure if i want to go back. The alcohol problem it too much 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

There’s was a hofner strat ish thing for sale on kijiji locally.
For trade.
So I asked the guy what he thought the trade value was.
His answer?
“ Ihad it appraised at $3000 - $5000”

Lmao
Good luck with that

Nathan


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I find most of the prices here are very high.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Some people are just stubborn and they would rather hang onto a guitar out of spite than sell it for what the market will bear.
> Those kind of people you do not want to do business with.
> They're unreasonable.
> Walk away.
> There are other guitars.


I usually have a floor price on something I’m selling and will pass on a sale if it doesn’t sell at that price or more. I’m not usually desperate for money when I sell. It’s not spite, just a balance between how I value the guitar and how I value the money I’d get.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sillyak said:


> *Some guitars sit for weeks and week*s and some are gone in minutes.


I've seen them sit for months and months.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Gotta go with the seller on this. $1200 for a Canadian-made-blonde-looker Lado you can actually audition isn't too much imo. $600 imo was a gift. Local and I would have _swooped_ in. $1200 is about half what I would expect a retail shop/Reverb seller to ask. 

I doubt Joseph Kovacic will build you a new one for $2400. And it doesn't seem to be abusing its vintage(?) status. 

+1 feeling called to buy. That guitar is waiting for somebody who knows what it is, and who's heart-rate went up a little when they saw it. 

When people don't want to pony up for a guitar I'm selling? I tell them they can do exactly what I do when I can't afford something.

Without.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

^ +1

If I didn't already have a great 335 I would track this down and seriously check it out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Blind Dog said:


> Gotta go with the seller on this. $1200 for a Canadian-made-blonde-looker Lado you can actually audition isn't too much imo. $600 imo was a gift. Local and I would have _swooped_ in. $1200 is about half what I would expect a retail shop/Reverb seller to ask.
> 
> I doubt Joseph Kovacic will build you a new one for $2400. And it doesn't seem to be abusing its vintage(?) status.
> 
> ...


The last time i asked i was told he was asking too much lol.see i dont know much about the company . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2018)

greco said:


> My good friend @laristotle has a guitar that looks quite similar...


With Gibson pots, 57 classic pups, switchcraft switch n' jack and grover lockers.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ngd-04-morgan-monroe-blues-angel.176329/


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Blind Dog said:


> Gotta go with the seller on this. $1200 for a Canadian-made-blonde-looker Lado you can actually audition isn't too much imo. $600 imo was a gift. Local and I would have _swooped_ in. $1200 is about half what I would expect a retail shop/Reverb seller to ask.
> 
> I doubt Joseph Kovacic will build you a new one for $2400. And it doesn't seem to be abusing its vintage(?) status.
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If it plays well and sounds good, I'd have no problem dropping $1200 for this. Wouldn't buy without playing though....have tried out quite a few Lados over the years that looked great but sounded crappy (to my ears anyway).


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scottone said:


> If it plays well and sounds good, I'd have no problem dropping $1200 for this. Wouldn't buy without playing though....have tried out quite a few Lados over the years that looked great but sounded crappy (to my ears anyway).


Id be tempted . But i need to do research .with the new info i have been given i realized he isnt asking much. I have big bill to pay . If my luck is like it has been i should have the cash in early to mid december . If i dont change my mind. The biggest this is how would you work on the electronics on it . With only one f hole . There is light finish cracking in the back 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> The biggest this is how would you work on the electronics on it . With only one f hole .


Through the rout for the bridge pickup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pay bills first, buy guitars second. Less fun now, more fun later.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Pay bills first, buy guitars second. Less fun now, more fun later.


Yup. I learned the hard way lmao. $500 later and no money for rent lmao. Not once but twice . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup. I learned the hard way lmao. $500 later and no money for rent lmao. Not once but twice .


Yes, playing guitar outside in the cold this time of year would not be fun.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I some times go and check L&Ms used section,sometimes they have nicely priced guitars.Paid 900.00 for a 2012 American deluxe and 950.00 for a 2011 AVRI telecaster.Its a hit and miss,but its fun to look around,Gone are the pawnshop buys,if there is.usually more than what its really worth.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i just got a catalog in the mail from guitar ctr. page 1 am elite hss strat $2099.99 they can kiss my fat white ass. the day i pay that kinda money for a strat from guitar ctr, i hope someone gets me to a psychiatrist.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Anything that's old, but not actually very good. 
"Vintage, with mojo!" - My friend, it's a plywood LP copy with a bolt on neck and single coils under the pickup covers. It was shit thirty years ago, and it's still shit now. It's not worth $800.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

The last ten years kind of showed me that you have to aim at the right market...
I felt the market was too low in Quebec for high quality guitars : I bought many used mid-range and quality guitars in Quebec on Kijjj and later on sold many of them quite easily throught out Canada on eB and "r" for roughly the same amount I had paid. But pricing seems to be in part market related.
May be I am wrong, but here is how I see it: I would sell things, say under 350$, in the small market in my area through Kijjj; I would expand the target with eB for more than 350$ items and put high quality guitars on "r" because I do not want carrier fees to spoil the deal. I felt acoustics sell better on eB, while electrics sell better on "r".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i just got a catalog in the mail from guitar ctr. page 1 am elite hss strat $2099.99 they can kiss my fat white ass. the day i pay that kinda money for a strat from guitar ctr, i hope someone gets me to a psychiatrist.


That's funny.......your post and the fact that GC over-priced that guitar. I use their used section all the time to get an idea of what the market is for models I am interested in and I find they are often pretty good with their prices.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

capnjim said:


> I find most of the prices here are very high.


I agree , there are rarely any deals on here , I can buy from L&M from the used rack and pay the tax and get better deals..


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess sellers here are getting used to the ridiculous kijiji prices. I would say less than 10% of guitars listed here actually sell. Kijiji is more like 0.1%.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Back to the Lado, that one is an early Canadian made one (JK Lado logo and CND on back of the headstock) and well worth the $1,200 asking price.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

capnjim said:


> I guess sellers here are getting used to the ridiculous kijiji prices. I would say less than 10% of guitars listed here actually sell. Kijiji is more like 0.1%.


I’ve sold 100% of the guitars (and amps and pedals) I’ve listed on here and on Kijiji and the vast majority of guitar sales threads I watch on here end up sold, so I’m thinking you’re wrong. Maybe they take some time, but that is the nature of selling something expensive when you’re not desperate. Just because guitars are priced out of your comfort zone or valuation of those guitars doesn’t mean they aren’t selling to other people.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> I guess sellers here are getting used to the ridiculous kijiji prices. I would say less than 10% of guitars listed here actually sell. Kijiji is more like 0.1%.


I've looked at the for sale section here a few times. That was enough to tell me I could do better elsewhere. I don't mind supporting the members here but you have to be competitive and those selling here simply are not competitive with other venues.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've gotten some awesome deals here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

So have I. 
More importantly, I've put faces to names.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I've looked at the for sale section here a few times. That was enough to tell me I could do better elsewhere. I don't mind supporting the members here but you have to be competitive and those selling here simply are not competitive with other venues.


There are definitely some people with absurd prices, but aside from those few there are more people with consistent fair prices, and some with great deals. 
Also the same as everywhere in sure some people list a little higher with expectations that people may offer less.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> I’ve sold 100% of the guitars (and amps and pedals) I’ve listed on here and on Kijiji and the vast majority of guitar sales threads I watch on here end up sold, so I’m thinking you’re wrong. Maybe they take some time, but that is the nature of selling something expensive when you’re not desperate. Just because guitars are priced out of your comfort zone or valuation of those guitars doesn’t mean they aren’t selling to other people.



You might be getting mixed up with sales vs trades, I think the trades are more likely on here then sales..


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> You might be getting mixed up with sales vs trades, I think the trades are more likely on here then sales..


I have sold (not traded) every single guitar and amp I’ve listed here and on Kijiji, with one exception, where I accepted a trade offer on an acoustic for a Strat. I did pull a sale once to use that guitar as part of a trade for an amp, too. I have made one trade for a pedal and sold the rest. What’s the mix-up?

Some sellers list high, most don’t and most stuff here eventually moves. Traded or sold, I don’t know, but if someone wants to move gear and get something else in a trade, then how is their gear overpriced? They got what they wanted, cash or trade, right?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I've looked at the for sale section here a few times. That was enough to tell me I could do better elsewhere. I don't mind supporting the members here but you have to be competitive and those selling here simply are not competitive with other venues.


You must be looking at different items than I am.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Back to the Lado, that one is an early Canadian made one (JK Lado logo and CND on back of the headstock) and well worth the $1,200 asking price.


I completely agree. 
Not only is that Lado well worth the asking price, if the seller were to list it here (or a similar venue) it wouldn't last long.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> I have sold (not traded) every single guitar and amp I’ve listed here and on Kijiji, with one exception, where I accepted a trade offer on an acoustic for a Strat. I did pull a sale once to use that guitar as part of a trade for an amp, too. I have made one trade for a pedal and sold the rest. What’s the mix-up?
> 
> Some sellers list high, most don’t and most stuff here eventually moves. Traded or sold, I don’t know, but if someone wants to move gear and get something else in a trade, then how is their gear overpriced? They got what they wanted, cash or trade, right?


They must be selling it else-where because I don’t see many sold signs on here...


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Guitars people want too much money for? How about anything autographed by whatever former star recently played at the local casino. $1,900 for a Squire Bullet Strat signed by Rick Derringer? Sure, why not?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I find the prices high, fair or a killer deal on here. The high prices usually come down fairly quick and eventually sell. The high prices are the avri stuff that get confused with the prices of the new 2017 American original gear.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> They must be selling it else-where because I don’t see many sold signs on here...


Some people leave the Sold threads up, a lot of them are deleted. Anyway, if you get better deals on the L&M used rack, more power to you. I have found a couple of good deals there, a couple here and a couple on Kijiji over the past few years. Maybe I’m not looking for the same gear as you, so I don’t see the crazy high prices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> You must be looking at different items than I am.


Perhaps. I have looked mainly at guitars, the odd amp and FX units. And maybe you snatched up the good deals before I even saw them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> Some people leave the Sold threads up, a lot of them are deleted. Anyway, if you get better deals on the L&M used rack, more power to you. I have found a couple of good deals there, a couple here and a couple on Kijiji over the past few years. Maybe I’m not looking for the same gear as you, so I don’t see the crazy high prices.


Speaking of threads with sold items, please delete them.

13% HST often tends to make L&M used rack less appealing.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes that’s true. Here in Alberta it’s not so bad with only 5% tax. I’m from New Brunswick so I usually steered clear of the used gear because after taxes it wasn’t a deal anymore


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Speaking of threads with sold items, please delete them.
> 
> 13% HST often tends to make L&M used rack less appealing.


I see a Godin guitar that normally sells new for 1050.00 plus tax for 399.00 used , I think it’s a good buy ..


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yesterday, I got a serious look at mid-range acoustics with cutaway (say Larrivee OMV and LV, Taylor ce series 3 to 5 and Martin OMV and OMC) on local sellers websites as well as eB and r: The prices of used guitar were higher than expexted (none under 2k$CDN), same for brand new ones.
I guess the pricing of the used ones followed the prices of the brand new ones : that would be incorrect since the newest suffered the CDN$ lowering while used one were bought at lower prices since the CDN$ was closer to US$.

By the way, some stores would sell some Taylors at X-braced prices (say 324ce 2016) while their ad mention they are V-class type (which appeared in 2018 in the 3xx series): spec reference mismatch ?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> ...
> 13% HST often tends to make L&M used rack less appealing.


I'll gladly pay 13% for 30-day no-questions-asked-money-back and 90-day warranty.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bw66 said:


> I'll gladly pay 13% for 30-day no-questions-asked-money-back and 90-day warranty.


Beats having no warranty 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Delores Streisand said:


> Guitars people want too much money for? How about anything autographed by whatever former star recently played at the local casino. $1,900 for a Squire Bullet Strat signed by Rick Derringer? Sure, why not?


hell yes, all day long, this ^^^
holy shit i find that so annoying. do those things actually sell for the rices people ask? i am no collector, so i don't know. but i would never pay that.

*****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

as for the for sale section here, i think prices have creeped up a little over the years, but from certain core members, excellent deals continue to appear. 
i bought a cab from one member at least 5 years ago, probably longer. but i still cherish it to this day because it is EXACTLY what i was after, and i have yet to find any other cab i like as much for anything close to what i paid for it. i bought some pedals from another member who was a day late shipping it out. without a word he included 3 other pedals for free, which were awesome pedals. one of them i still have, i will never let it go even if i starve. it's the very finest fuzz pedal ever made in the history of guitar. another time someone gave me a ton of extra cables as a freebie. i used some and gifted another member with the rest. i've also sold 2 guitars from here, and both of those deals were the most hassle free tranactions i can remember. since buying that cab and recieving that fuzz i have been through about a dozen guitars. i will have those 2 items forever, unless someone steals them from me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Speaking of autographs ..
From a coupla' years back.










$5000

This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome - 
A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with
cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop 

And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Speaking of autographs ..
> From a coupla' years back.
> 
> 
> ...


whats his GC handle?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> i think prices have creeped up a little over the years


They sort of have everywhere, in general.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

vadsy said:


> whats his GC handle?


It was kijiji wtf.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Speaking of autographs ..
> From a coupla' years back.
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO

I think the only High Boy is the guy trying to get $5K for that guitar.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nothing against L&M, sometimes they have outstanding deals, but the tax has often given me cause for hesitation (same for the cost & aggravation of shipping). To me a warranty would be more useful on an amp or a pedal than a guitar but YMMV.

Despite the current exchange rate, I get the impression that a lot of buyers still think that the CAD is @ par like it was 10 years ago.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> It was kijiji wtf.


I remember and I still think the dude is a regular contributor to the political forum


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Speaking of autographs ..
> From a coupla' years back.
> 
> 
> ...



If it's sofa king cool, why does he want to sell it? Wouldn't that be the guitar you'd want to be buried with?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> They sort of have everywhere, in general.


Inflation is a bitch.

Add that new prices hike far higher at a time than used. A usa std strat 4yo would have been $850 6 years ago. Now it may be listed at $1150 because a new one is $1699 not $1199 (no i didnt check my accuracy).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I'll gladly pay 13% for 30-day no-questions-asked-money-back and 90-day warranty.


100%. 

Ninety day warranty is a bonus (so is the 30 day return privileges, as much as it pisses a few people off LOL). If I can't find a problem with it in 90 days, there probably isn't one. And it can be extended at the end of that 90 days. Try that with JoeBlow meeting you at the L&M parking lot.

Plus, they pay you 'the tax back' if you trade something in (actually, you save the tax on the trade value against the unit you're buying). Now, sometimes L&M is a little stingy at trade values, but I've had a few good trades with them as well.

Ultimately, it comes down to 'is it worth it to you'. It's not like we have to have multiple guitars - I definitely file this under 'first world problems'. To the OP, if it's too much, relax, sit back and play the guitars you have. That should ultimately be the goal, no? Extra guitars is just extra butter on your popcorn - it's still pretty good with no extra butter.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I had to post this one, it's been on Kijiji here in Ottawa for a while. I have this exact guitar in HCSB and bought it *brand new full retail for $3300.*

This guy is asking $3400 with a PCB board that has been modified and lacquer damage on the back from a previous owner..I just have to shake my head but this does not surprise me for Ottawa..Most people around here think their gear is worth a mint, true deals are hard to come by.. 

2014 Gibson Les Paul Standard Plus Ocean Blue Perimeter | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

You just have to keep searching. I see lots of sellers in the Durham and Peterborough area looking to get all of their money back out of a guitar they bought new, or else trying to get the MSRP for it like they're doing you a favor saving you the tax. I usually just keep scrolling. But, if you keep searching often enough you see some good deals out there. A few years back I scored a Gibson ES335 studio, the one with no F holes and only one pickup for a very good price. I find the worst offenders are guitars that were $300-$700 new. Everyone seems to want ALL their money back from them. The other ones that I see WAY over priced are Epiphone DOTs. They're 10 years old, have had 10 owners, no case and seller still wants $500 for them when you can grab a brand new one on sale for about that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GetRhythm said:


> You just have to keep searching. I see lots of sellers in the Durham and Peterborough area looking to get all of their money back out of a guitar they bought new, or else trying to get the MSRP for it like they're doing you a favor saving you the tax. I usually just keep scrolling. But, if you keep searching often enough you see some good deals out there. A few years back I scored a Gibson ES335 studio, the one with no F holes and only one pickup for a very good price. I find the worst offenders are guitars that were $300-$700 new. Everyone seems to want ALL their money back from them. The other ones that I see WAY over priced are Epiphone DOTs. They're 10 years old, have had 10 owners, no case and seller still wants $500 for them when you can grab a brand new one on sale for about that.


Actually think i found a loop hole lol. Ive sold guitars for him before so im gonna see if i can sell it for him. That way i can use it like i want to. I could make a few extra $$$ in the process and he wont have to pay shipping or a commission fee at a dealer in ont . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Actually think i found a loop hole lol. Ive sold guitars for him before so im gonna see if i can sell it for him. That way i can use it like i want to. I could make a few extra $$$ in the process and he wont have to pay shipping or a commission fee at a dealer in ont .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Just buy it off him. Clearly you want it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Just buy it off him. Clearly you want it.


No i want the gretsch lol . Its blue sparkles . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Just buy it off him. Clearly you want it.


Actually to be honest i do but i dont its confusing. One since i think its too much other way it isnt because their was only 50 made 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

Offer him what you feel it's worth to you.
If he declines, no problem.
Someday he may come back and say 'I thought about your offer'.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Life must be hard with so much indecision. You want it, the price is reasonable. If you have the funds buy the damned thing!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sillyak said:


> Life must be hard with so much indecision. You want it, the price is reasonable. If you have the funds buy the damned thing!


How is the price reasonable . He wants more than what it sold for new. How is that reasonable .how last tome i checked used guitars especially one with some no name maker's name on it do not i repeat "do not " increase in value. It is what it is . Its a $600 at most guitar with a dam full retail price. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sillyak said:


> Life must be hard with so much indecision. You want it, the price is reasonable. If you have the funds buy the damned thing!


See retail price is $1349







my harmony may be 50 some years old but its still a $100 guitar . Now this is why i stopped posting here for a while . Jared out . Drop it about the lado and get this thread back on god dam track. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oh boy,,., better not look at the big name vintage pricing and compare what they originally sold for. you'll faint on the spot and knock your head on the keyboard posting something crazy by accident, you don't wanna do that


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> oh boy,,., better not look at the big name vintage pricing and compare what they originally sold for. you'll faint on the spot and knock your head on the keyboard posting something crazy by accident, you don't wanna do that


Vintage big brands are diffrent . Those are collectables . Names that every body know even those who dont know guitars know of them. Those ones arnt going down in price. Those who no one knows about not so much 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Vintage big brands are diffrent . Those are collectables . Names that every body know even those who dont know guitars know of them. Those ones arnt going down in price. Those who no one knows about not so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


well,. as long as you know how it works you’ll be ok


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, I'm still looking for a '59 Burst for $279. Even in US dollars, I probably buy it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> See retail price is $1349


You realize that's equal to about $3500 in todays dollars right? And that's at least what you'd pay for a handmade 335 style from Lado or anyone else today.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, I'm still looking for a '59 Burst for $279. Even in US dollars, I probably buy it.


Too steep. Make an offer for $200 and see if you can meet in the middle. Gotta "win" these transactions.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gtrguy said:


> You realize that's equal to about $3500 in todays dollars right? And that's at least what you'd pay for a handmade 335 style from Lado or anyone else today.


O i might try to make a deal with him . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its one of 50, vintage, hand built, and $1200 is too much?

Whats the guys name and number, let someone else here give it a good home.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> O i might try to make a deal with him .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk



On second thought, you should probably get the Gretsch.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Vintage big brands are diffrent . Those are collectables . Names that every body know even those who dont know guitars know of them. Those ones arnt going down in price. Those who no one knows about not so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Of course vintage collectable is different. However, do you think inflation doesn't exist on used items?

A Browning Hi-Power was $115 in the 70s. It's not collectable, lots have been made over many decades. A new one is now about $1000. A used one from the 70s would be worth an easy $700 on today's used market.

If it retailed for that amount in 1981, sure it was worth $600 used... in 1981. Now it's more expensive. That is how the world works. It is not overpriced and you clearly want it. Your crippling indecision and over analyzing of this purchase boggles my mind.

You are right. A cheap guitar will always be a cheap guitar, but quality will increase with inflation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sillyak said:


> Of course vintage collectable is different. However, do you think inflation doesn't exist on used items?
> 
> A Browning Hi-Power was $115 in the 70s. It's not collectable, lots have been made over many decades. A new one is now about $1000. A used one from the 70s would be worth an easy $700 on today's used market.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that this works for most items. Even used goes up accordingly. May I add, though, that cheap guitars are much better then the cheap guitars of yesteryear because of the changes in the manufacturing process.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I agree with you that this works for most items. Even used goes up accordingly. May I add, though, that cheap guitars are much better then the cheap guitars of yesteryear because of the changes in the manufacturing process.


But that has literally nothing to do with this conversation.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> Actually to be honest i do but i dont its confusing. One since i think its too much other way it isnt because their was only 50 made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> But that has literally nothing to do with this conversation.


Thank you for your superior wisdom.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I like this lol









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk
And it my color and a good neck profile


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> I like this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$2145 after taxes, and you don't even get a case. So for almost half that, you get a 1/50 hand built one instead - Canadian no less.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> I like this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seller wants way to much. Those were probably only 700 bucks in the early 80s.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> $2145 after taxes, and you don't even get a case. So for almost half that, you get a 1/50 hand built one instead - Canadian no less.


The only thing I like about Lado is the colour. The neck is too thin , I can’t stand the single hole . Don’t ask me how I freakin missed that . The finish is all cracked on the backside. The lado would need a full setup , I would need to change the pickups because I don’t like the dimarzio , it also needs a case it’s is falling apart. And it will have no warranty. You will never get your money back from it . The Gibson is one of my favourite guitar models , is brand new , unlike the lado the price will go up, it will have warranty on it , a free setup comes with it , it has the pickups I like from factory .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> The seller wants way to much. Those were probably only 700 bucks in the early 80s.


And what is your problem. Don’t you get it I don’t want the lado . I don’t want to deal with that man either . I don’t have the time to put up with his drinking or you guy’s shit . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Thank you for your superior wisdom.


sounds like someone is getting under your skin



cheezyridr said:


>


probably just the grammar lesson but does Steadly know what he liked here?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> The only thing I like about Lado is the colour. The neck is too thin , I can’t stand the single hole . Don’t ask me how I freakin missed that . The finish is all cracked on the backside. The lado would need a full setup , I would need to change the pickups because I don’t like the dimarzio , it also needs a case it’s is falling apart. And it will have no warranty. You will never get your money back from it . The Gibson is one of my favourite guitar models , is brand new , unlike the lado the price will go up, it will have warranty on it , a free setup comes with it , it has the pickups I like from factory .


The neck is too thin but just yesterday you said you wanted it? All we're asking is that you make up your mind.

1. Nitro/lacquer finishes check over time. Poly finishes do not. Nitro finishes are generally considered superior for tone.
2. What makes you think the Gibson won't need a full setup? Have you missed the last 10 years of Gibson QC threads?
3. I wasn't aware you had tried both guitars through your Mesa and knew the dimarzio pickups needed swapping.
4. You still insist a 1 of 50 guitar won't increase in value, but believe a bottom-tier Gibson will? No, dude, it won't. The second you walk out of the store with that ES-335 studio, it's worth $1400 and it goes down over time. Why do you think $3500 ES-335's get listed for $2400?

By all means, get the Gibson. But choose something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

or don't choose and save your money.
Great deals tend to pop up when you're broke.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> And what is your problem. Don’t you get it I don’t want the lado . I don’t want to deal with that man either . I don’t have the time to put up with his drinking or you guy’s shit .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just try to make some sort of sense, at least a little. 

I'll refer you back to Buddas post above.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> or don't choose and save your money.
> Great deals tend to pop up when you're broke.


@silvertonebetty The above quote is some more good advice.

Relax and think things over. Everyone here is trying to help you. Deciding about big purchases can be very stressful and complicated.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sounds more like the OP is pissedsed off and bitter since he missed out on an amazing deal at $600... the seller sobered up and realized he was giving it away as an Xmas present...

Like the old saying goes... you snooze. You lose. ..


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty The above quote is some more good advice.
> 
> Relax and think things over. Everyone here is trying to help you. Deciding about big purchases can be very stressful and complicated.


Any how i found this . I get it in two weeks when i can get a drive up . I cant complain for $400 . A 70s mij semi























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Frenchy99 said:


> Sounds more like the OP is pissedsed off and bitter since he missed out on an amazing deal at $600... the seller sobered up and realized he was giving it away as an Xmas present...
> 
> Like the old saying goes... you snooze. You lose. ..


I am pissed every time i go everything has a diffrent price. I doing paynents on a guitar and in the middle of it he sells it to someone els .after i had money down on it

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!! Beautiful guitar and appears to be a good deal.

CONGRATS!

ENJOY!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> I am pissed every time i go everything has a diffrent price. I doing paynents on a guitar and in the middle of it he sells it to someone els .after i had money down on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I would never buy from him again and let him know why and also let him know that you are going to tell every you musician you meet what a terrible business man he is. An no need to yell and scream. I would just be firm and matter of fact.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> WOW!! Beautiful guitar and appears to be a good deal.
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> ENJOY!!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I agree with you that this works for most items. Even used goes up accordingly. May I add, though, that cheap guitars are much better then the cheap guitars of yesteryear because of the changes in the manufacturing process.


I think you mean affordable, cheap in my mind is a description for junk not worth buying.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> I am pissed every time i go everything has a diffrent price. I doing paynents on a guitar and in the middle of it he sells it to someone els .after i had money down on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


You did not precise this at the beginning. .. plus, would you not have a written contract with him stating the price and the money down on it ???

What kind of half ass transaction is this ???


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Frenchy99 said:


> You did not precise this at the beginning. .. plus, would you not have a written contract with him stating the price and the money down on it ???
> 
> What kind of half ass transaction is this ???


It was writen down. And im not talking about this guitar . Im talking about a 1980 ibenaz lr10 .

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm having troubles following the OP... think I need a few drinks to follow this thread !


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Frenchy99 said:


> I'm having troubles following the OP... think I need a few drinks to follow this thread !


Thats fine waste your time. Destroy your home with your filthy drinking. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Thats fine waste your time. Destroy your home with your filthy drinking.


Jared, calm down my friend!!
We are your friends here! 

@Frenchy99 was just joking and using a normal expression!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> And what is your problem. Don’t you get it I don’t want the lado . I don’t want to deal with that man either . I don’t have the time to put up with his drinking or you guy’s shit .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then why the fuck does this thread exist? @GuitarsCanada can we lock this one down? It's off the rails and serves no purpose other than a platform to make fun of the OP.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The Lado is now 1800$ for you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this an inlay on the heel of the neck? 
I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> Is this an inlay on the heel of the neck?
> I have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> View attachment 233008



Strap peg I think...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm still not sure if the OP wants the guitar or not. As I've read through the thread over the last couple days, seems initially you want it, and now you're dead set against it. Considering the price and the situation of where the guitar is. I'm not sure if waxing and waning about it in a forum is going to change the selling price of the guitar. Get something else if you aren't interested. Easy.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Most of the guitars, etc., I see on kijiji are priced well. It's important to me to have an idea what I may want before I start shopping. I wanted a LP special and saw a few that were reasonably priced, but not in my snack bracket. After a year and a half I found one listed in my neighbourhood. I got it for < $700.00, which is what the guy paid for it. It's a faded, so the price was good. I didn't know I wanted a LP trad, but I bought one from a guy in the next town. $1500.00 for a well modded GT. Bone nut, '50's wiring and Sanford Magnetics pups. I was happy and so was he. 
Knowledge is power and I don't suffer fools.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Jared, calm down my friend!!
> We are your friends here!
> 
> @Frenchy99 was just joking and using a normal expression!


I was seperated from my sister for 15 years because of liquor its nothing to joke about 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> I was seperated from my sister for 15 years because of liquor its nothing to joke about


Well that sure turned dark.

This place is a little nuts.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

greco said:


> Is this an inlay on the heel of the neck?
> I have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> View attachment 233008


It looks like the Ibanez V strap button they used in the early to mid 80's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Delores Streisand said:


> Well that sure turned dark.
> 
> This place is a little nuts.


Barely. We have a very small consistent base, especially compared to US based places. 

This place is team.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Barely. We have a very small consistent base, especially compared to US based places.
> 
> This place is team.


 BS team ? we have a total lack of moderators. BTW I put in for the job . Good times are just around the corner.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> I was seperated from my sister for 15 years because of liquor its nothing to joke about
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


No one is joking about your separation from your sister, though, are they? The thing to keep in mind here is, liquor is a thing and has no inherent characteristics. People take it how they want to. If you separated from your sister because of her consumption, or abuse, or alcohol (or yours, I don't know the story), then that has nothing to do with other people joking about beer. Your trauma related to consumption of the substance (an action) is perfectly valid. Your anger at someone joking about a substance, not the actions that trigger you related to that substance, is misplaced.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

losch79 said:


> It looks like the Ibanez V strap button they used in the early to mid 80's.


Exactly. My brother's AH-10 has them, but hey are broken off on mine. 

@greco here is a better picture of them:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Distortion said:


> BS team ? we have a total lack of moderators. BTW I put in for the job . Good times are just around the corner.


Good times = no swearing I'm assuming..... think of the children after all!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> BS team ? we have a total lack of moderators. BTW I put in for the job . Good times are just around the corner.


The people who apply to be moderaters on forums are rarely the best ones for the job, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

I nominate greco.
If he won't accept, then go for cheezy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> ...go for cheezy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------

